# Virgen / Madre de Diós [Dios]



## chics

En el cristianismo la peculiaridad de María es que tuvo un niño manteniéndose virgen, es decir sin haber tenido relaciones sexuales, o al menos no con un ser de carne y hueso. Es decir que es virgen y es madre, en concreto madre de Jesús.

En el castellano de España es La Virgen, y hay vírgenes por todas partes, la virgen del Pilar, la del Rocío, etc. Me parece interesante saber en qué países, regiones o culturas ha prevalecido el hecho de ser virgen y en cuáles el de ser madre. Por ejemplo, en otro hilo de este forum he leído que en Méjico se habla de la Madre de Diós.

¿Dónde decís *Virgen* y dónde *Madre de Diós*? ¿Decís las dos cosas? ¿existen vírgenes y madres de diós, diferentes, por donde vivís? ¿os suenan las dos?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Supongo que será igual en Cataluña: por estos pagos lo primero es Virgen y lo segundo Madre de Dios. Aclaro: la advocación, el nombre con que se la conoce, es del Virgen y ya luego se añade lo de Madre de Dios.


----------



## The mexican speaker

Todas las Virgenes veneradas en el catolicismo son la "Virgen María"  con diferentes nombres dependiendo de donde fue la aparición de esta. por ejemplo la Virgen del Carmen es la Virgen María aparecida en el monte Carmelo. la Virgen de Guadalupe es La Virgen María  aparecida en el valle de Guadalupe. 

En este caso  Usas "Virgen de .... " cuando hablas de la aparición y Madre de Dios cuando te refieres a La Virgen María.


----------



## chics

En Cataluña es "Virgen" en castellano y "Madre de Diós" (_mare de Déu_, pronunciado como si fuera una sola palabra) en catalán. Con el tiempo yo personalmente creo que la maternidad se ha ido valorando más que la virginidad, pero en la lengua lo que se valora mucho más estos días es la rapidez, que a la práctica significa que, en catalán, cada vez más se use _verge_, o sea la traducción literal de virgen. En castellano siempre "virgen" por aquí, me parece a mí...

Para la advocación oficial creo que traducimos a saco: la _Mare de Déu de Montserrat_ es la Virgen de Montserrat, por ejemplo.


----------



## chics

The mexican speaker said:


> Todas las Virgenes veneradas en el catolicismo son la "Virgen María" con diferentes nombres dependiendo de donde fue la aparición de esta. por ejemplo la Virgen del Carmen es la Virgen María aparecida en el monte Carmelo. la Virgen de Guadalupe es La Virgen María aparecida en el valle de Guadalupe.
> 
> En este caso Usas "Virgen de .... " cuando hablas de la aparición y Madre de Dios cuando te refieres a La Virgen María.


 
Gracias. O sea, que no decís la Madre de Diós del Carmen, ¿es así? Yo había entendido que sí era posible.


----------



## Peón

¡Uy que pregunta!

Por lo menos aquí  me parece que la *virginidad *y *la maternidad* de María son cuestiones inescindibles y  no veo que exista prevalencia de un atributo sobre el otro, salvo cuando una particular imagen así lo determine: por ejemplo Nuestra Señora de los Dolores te lleva directamente al aspecto maternal de María, más que a su virginidad. Por el contrario la imagen de la Anunciación hace hincapié en el atributo de la virginidad.    
Pero en general entiendo que *Virgen María, Madre de Dios* es un todo inseparable en la devoción católica. (En la Argentina la devoción mariana es muy fuerte).
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Pues ahí veo yo una diferencia: por Murcia no se dice la Madre de Dios de las Angustias; se dice la Virgen de las Angustias y, si procede, Madre de Dios, pero eso va implícito en lo de Virgen por lo que normalmente no se añade.


----------



## Peón

chics said:


> Gracias. O sea, que no decís la Madre de Diós del Carmen, ¿es así? Yo había entendido que sí era posible.


 
Por aquí siempre: "*Virgen de/l ...*" o "*Nuestra Señora de...*", nunca "*Madre de Dios de...*"   ¿Se usa en algún lugar de América o España esta expresión?

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Peón said:


> Por lo menos aquí  me parece que la *virginidad *y *la maternidad* de María son cuestiones inescindibles y  no veo que exista prevalencia de un atributo sobre el otro...
> Pero en general entiendo que *Virgen María, Madre de Dios* es un todo inseparable en la devoción católica.


Yo lo entiendo igual. Lo que sí es posterior en la devoción es su Concepción Inmaculada, pero virginidad y maternidad de Dios van de la mano ya desde la Anunciación.


----------



## The mexican speaker

chics said:


> Gracias. O sea, que no decís la Madre de Diós del Carmen, ¿es así? Yo había entendido que sí era posible.



así es . solo es la "Virgen del Carmen" porque la aparición no ha tenido hijos pues es un alma. se ven como dos entes separados. la única "madre de Dios" es la Virgen María que murió en Jerusalem o Efeso según distintas opiniones.


----------



## clares3

Peón said:


> ¡ Pero en general entiendo que *Virgen María, Madre de Dios* es un todo inseparable en la devoción católica. (En la Argentina la devoción mariana es muy fuerte).
> Saludos


Pues no veas en España, de donde creo que la tomásteis vosotros a través de los muchachotes de la carabelas y los galeones cuyos nombres se tomaban, muchas veces, de advocaciones marianas.
Tal como dices, es un todo inseparable pero en según qué región, como has visto por lo dicho de Cataluña, se acentúa uno de los hechos: la virginidad por un lado (el sur de España) o la maternidad (el norte, por lo visto).


----------



## Namarne

clares3 said:


> Tal como dices, es un todo inseparable pero en según qué región, como has visto por lo dicho de Cataluña, se acentúa uno de los hechos: la virginidad por un lado (el sur de España) o la maternidad (el norte, por lo visto).


Sí, en Cataluña es así, pero solo en catalán. 
Un ejemplo tonto: la avenida Virgen de Montserrat (de mi barrio) pasó a llamarse "avinguda de la Mare de Déu de Montserrat", pero si escribes la dirección en castellano, no se te ocurre poner "avenida de la Madre de Dios de Montserrat". (Al menos a mí, no sé qué dirá chics).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Por ejemplo, en otro hilo de este forum he leído que en Mé*x*ico se habla de la Madre de Di*o*s.



The mexican speaker said:


> Todas las Virgenes veneradas en el catolicismo son la "Virgen María" con diferentes nombres dependiendo de donde fue la aparición de esta. por ejemplo la Virgen del Carmen es la Virgen María aparecida en el monte Carmelo. la Virgen de Guadalupe es La Virgen María aparecida en el valle de Guadalupe. México, en el Cerro del Tepeyac.
> En este caso Usas "Virgen de .... " cuando hablas de la aparición y Madre de Dios cuando te refieres a La Virgen María.


 
Interesante, aunque no soy especialista.

En efecto, los mexicanos no se refieren a *su* Virgen como la Madre de Dios, esa es la Virgen María, como señalado. No olvidar que es una Virgen morena (de hecho, así se le llama: la Virgen Morena), aparecida a principios de la Colonia a un indígena, en un lugar donde existía ya un lugar de veneración a la diosa Tonantzin. Producto perfecto de sincretismo para implantar la religión católica.

Me aventuraría a señalar, incluso, que la Virgen de Guadalupe es considerada *la madre* de todos los mexicanos (digo, de los creyentes, el 90 % de la población) para ocupar un lugar de igual importancia que el de Jesucristo.


----------



## clares3

La sucesión de vírgenes que dieron a luz sin conocer varón se remonta muy lejos en la historia (Astarté sería un ejemplo entre los muchos posibles). La Virgen de la Fuensanta, en Murcia, ocupa el lugar de un enclave que ya era sagrado hace miles de años y la catedral se asienta sobre una mezquita musulmana que, a su vez.... Es más, Dios es el genitivo de Zeus, de modo que lo sagrado se sucede a sí mismo de civilización en civilización. 
En cuanto a lo que dices, JJVilalta, parece ser que vuestra tradición coincide con la española: la gente se siente hija de la imagen de su localidad, con su particular advocación, extremo que sorporende muchísimo a los que sí son de verdad monoteístas, que por debajo de Dios (y a su altura) no reconocen a nadie.


----------



## chics

Namarne said:


> Sí, en Cataluña es así, pero solo en catalán.
> Un ejemplo tonto: la avenida Virgen de Montserrat (de mi barrio) pasó a llamarse "avinguda de la Mare de Déu de Montserrat", pero si escribes la dirección en castellano, no se te ocurre poner "avenida de la Madre de Dios de Montserrat". (Al menos a mí, no sé qué dirá chics).


 
Sí, sí, así es.

Aclaro que no estoy diciendo que ningún cristiano separe el concepto de virginidad y de madre de la virgen, seguramente en todas partes va unido o en cualquier caso esto no es un foro de religión. Me refería exclusivamente al nombre y a las palabras que se usan para hablar de ellas por su nombre. Cuando he escrito mi pregunta no conocía el término "advocación" (gracias, Clares). ¡Ah! y también en expresiones que la puedan contener, como exclamaciones de sorpresa, de queja, etc.

Por cierto, creo que para nosotros ninguna virgen es _nuestra_ madre, ¿verdad, Namarme? Si acaso _nuestra señora_, pero madre no, ni en castellano ni en catalán.


----------



## Peón

clares3 said:


> ...
> En cuanto a lo que dices, JJVilalta, parece ser que vuestra tradición coincide con la española: la gente se siente hija de la imagen de su localidad, con su particular advocación, extremo que sorporende muchísimo a los que sí son de verdad monoteístas, que por debajo de Dios (y a su altura) no reconocen a nadie.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Y también sorprende que no obstante las múltiples advocaciones y las intensas devociones a las diferentes imágenes de la Virgen, siempre todo católico "sabe" que se trata de la devoción a una persona: María, Madre de Dios. De igual forma la adoración a Jesucristo en sus diferentes manifestaciones. 
Grandioso sincretismo entre el monoteísmo y el politeísmo que, creo, solo el cristianismo (catolicismo?) pudo llevar a cabo.



*PD. *Con la aclaración de *Namarne* en el post #*12 y de Chics* en el post #*15* entiendo ahora el sentido de la pregunta inicial.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Peón said:


> Grandioso sincretismo entre el monoteísmo y el politeísmo que, creo, solo el cristianismo (catolicismo?) pudo llevar a cabo.


 
No siempre pacíficamente, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## clares3

De nada, Chics. Tampoco había reparado yo en lo de Mare de Deu antepuesta a "del Rosario" y me ha resultado muy útil para entender algunas cosas. Eso es lo que persigue este foro: que no dejemos de aprender.


----------



## chics

Esto no sé si puedo ponerlo aquí o necesito otro hilo: cuando era pequeña aprendí que las niñas que no tenían nombre de santa podían celebrar su santo, traduciendo literalmente del catalán, el "día de las madres de Diós perdidas en la montaña".

Por supuesto yo siempre dije las *vírgenes perdidas en la montaña *(provocando sonrisitas que yo no comprendía) hasta que crecí y me di cuenta del doble sentido. En castellano son las vírgenes _encontradas_ en las montañas. ¿También lo usais?

Parece ser que en la edad media, durante la ocupación árabe, se escondieron imágenes de vírgenes, para que no las destruyeran, que luego fueron apareciéndose a algunos afortunados. Bueno, se aparecía el espíritu que decía "tienes que cavar en este sitio".


----------



## Calambur

Curiosidad a la vista:
El culto a la Virgen se llama *culto de hiperdulía*.

Siempre me he preguntado por qué si la Virgen es una sola y siempre la misma, en sus distintas advocaciones aparece con diferente ropa. En fin..., supongo que es porque a las mujeres nos gusta cambiar el vestuario.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Por cierto, creo que para nosotros ninguna virgen es _nuestra_ madre, ¿verdad, Namarme? Si acaso _nuestra señora_, pero madre no, ni en castellano ni en catalán.


Ah, pues no sé, no sabría decirte.  Supongo que tienes razón, aunque a veces se emplea _madre _para dirigirse incluso a una religiosa. Esto es ya meterse en interioridades, pero a mí no me suena nada raro llamar "madre" a Nuestra Señora en la oración privada, por ejemplo. No sé en el culto externo. (Tampoco me sonaría muy raro, creo).


----------



## clares3

Calambur said:


> Curiosidad a la vista:
> El culto a la Virgen se llama *culto de hiperdulía*.


Estoy aprendiendo en este hilo mucho más de lo que esperaba. Lo de hiperdulía no lo había escuchado antes y una vez oído me suena a cosa prohibida.


----------



## Peón

No creo que en ninguna oración a la Virgen sea común la invocación de "*Madre nuestra..*" Puede ser, como dice *Namarme, *que se diga en alguna oración privada pero fijate que en las letanías (tantas veces escuchada en mi niñez) cuando se menciona a la Virgen como madre, no se dice "Madre nuestra..". Tampoco en el Ave María, oración mariana por antonomasia.

Ejemplo de entre muchos:

"Madre de Cristo,_ ruega..._
Madre de la divina gracia,_ ruega..._
Madre de la Iglesia,_ ruega..._
Madre purísima,_ ruega..._
Madre castísima,_ ruega..._
Madre y virgen,_ ruega..._
Madre santa,_ ruega..._
Madre inmaculada,_ ruega..._
Madre amable,_ ruega..._
Madre admirable,_ ruega..._
Madre del buen consejo,_ ruega..._
Madre del Creador,_ ruega..._
Madre del Salvador,_ ruega..."_



*P/D:* Entiendo que no se trata de una mera inadvertencia, sino casi de una cuestión doctrinal: María *no *es madre nuestra, como *sí *es Padre la primera persona de la Trinidad. 
Saludos


----------



## chics

Gracias, yo me refería más bien a esto:





Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Me aventuraría a señalar, incluso, que la Virgen de Guadalupe es considerada *la madre* de todos los mexicanos (digo, de los creyentes, el 90 % de la población) para ocupar un lugar de igual importancia que el de Jesucristo.





> La gente se siente hija de la imagen de su localidad, con su particular advocación


Supongo que las oraciones religiosas son las mismas palabras, traducidas, en todos los idiomas. 

No sé si se usa "Nuestra Señora del Carmen", "Madre Nuestra del Carmen", "Nuestra Madre del Carmen", etc. en algún lugar.


----------



## Calambur

Hasta donde recuerdo las oraciones que me enseñaron: *...santa María, madre de Dios, ruega por nosotros, pecadores...*

Aparte de eso, para mí es *la Virgen*, o (menos común) _la Virgen María_.
Incluso en las exclamaciones:
¡Virgen santa/santísima!
¡Quieran Dios y la Virgen!
¡Ni la Virgen quiera!


----------



## Falada

Calambur said:


> Curiosidad a la vista:
> El culto a la Virgen se llama *culto de hiperdulía*.
> 
> Siempre me he preguntado por qué si la Virgen es una sola y siempre la misma, en sus distintas advocaciones aparece con diferente ropa. En fin..., supongo que es porque a las mujeres nos gusta cambiar el vestuario.



¡Qué hilo tan interesante y nutrido, éste!

Hola, Calambur, hola, todos. Y no sólo el vestuario. La Virgen de Guadalupe es morena. Si bien, una de sus manos entrelazadas es más clara que la otra (simbolismo acaso del mestizaje). 
Remitiéndonos exclusivamente al vestuario. Se han encontrado símbolos en él, que yo he dado por calificar (muy probablemente de manera errónea, pero me permito la metáfora) como una suerte de fenotipos.

Excelente semana.


----------



## chics

Parece que la *dulía* es el culto a los ángeles y a los santos, por eso, como la virgen es más, el culto a ella es la *hiperdulía*. Para diós también hay palabreja: *latría*.

La vida matrimonial de José debió de ser complicada, primero está a dos velas y la chiqui se queda embarazada, luego supongo que ya lo hicieron y nunca más tuvo niños. Además la mujer va cambiando de nombre en cada pueblo y se gasta toda la pasta en rayos UVA (alucino con lo de las dos manos distintas) y vestidos y encima, las gente se preocupa más de ella que de él.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> La vida matrimonial de José debió de ser complicada,


Yo más bien diría que todo lo contrario, aunque parecía que solo te interesaba la cuestión lingüística.  


> ...y nunca más tu*v*o niños.


----------



## chics

La sexual siempre me interesa, ji, ji.


----------



## Namarne

Ya lo habíamos notado.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Más seriedad, por favor, recuerden que, precisamente, la Virgen... pues no.


----------



## elnickestalibre

The mexican speaker said:


> Todas las Virgenes veneradas en el catolicismo son la "Virgen María" con diferentes nombres dependiendo de donde fue la aparición de esta. por ejemplo la Virgen del Carmen es la Virgen María aparecida en el monte Carmelo. la Virgen de Guadalupe es La Virgen María aparecida en el valle de Guadalupe.
> 
> En este caso Usas "Virgen de .... " cuando hablas de la aparición y Madre de Dios cuando te refieres a La Virgen María.


 
Esto sí que no lo sabía, yo pensaba que cada virgen era una virgen distinta. No estoy muy puesto en esto de las religiones y tal. Cuando he visto el post me ha llamado mucho la atención.


----------



## The mexican speaker

Calambur said:


> Curiosidad a la vista:
> El culto a la Virgen se llama *culto de hiperdulía*.
> 
> Siempre me he preguntado por qué si la Virgen es una sola y siempre la misma, en sus distintas advocaciones aparece con diferente ropa. En fin..., supongo que es porque a las mujeres nos gusta cambiar el vestuario.



Los atuendos de las vírgenes siempre están cargados de simbolismo y tienen relación directa con creencias y mitos de la localidad, esta diseñado para crear el sentido de pertenencia en cuanto a "esa es MI virgen"  algunos de los vestidos son un intento de sincretismo durante la conquista y en general  son distintas para poder diferenciar los distintos cultos y no confundirlos. 

nota a parte... la religión católica no es monoteísta de hecho se venera a mas santos y vírgenes que los dioses que veneran los hinduistas. 

en México se puede decir que la gente no es cristiana ( Culto a Cristo) si no Guadalupana (Culto de la Virgen de Guadalupe) 

De hecho recuerdo un chiste que dice: 

Una anciana en México rezaba  con fervor dentro de una iglesia .. despues de varias horas de escuchar sus rezos Jesús Cristo  decide bajar de la cruz y decirle que no se acongoje y que serán sus suplicas cumplidas... la toca en el hombro y la anciana le quita la mano con desdén.  Jesús confundido la vuelve a tocar y esta quita el hombro con molestia... ya con mas insistencia Jesus sacude el hombro de la mujer y esta volteándose le dice. 

Ya niño estate quieto ¿que no vez que estoy hablando con tu mamá?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

The mexican speaker said:


> en México se puede decir que la gente no es cristiana ( Culto a Cristo) si no Guadalupana (Culto de la Virgen de Guadalupe)
> 
> De hecho recuerdo un chiste que dice:
> 
> Una anciana en México rezaba con fervor dentro de una iglesia .. des pues de varias horas de escuchar sus rezos Jesús Cristo decide bajar de la cruz y decirle que no se acongoje y que serán sus suplicas cumplidas... la toca en el hombro y la anciana le quita la mano con desdén. Jesús confundido la vuelve a tocar y esta quita el hombro con molestia... ya con mas insistencia Jesus sacude el hombro de la mujer y esta volteándose le dice.
> 
> Ya niño estate quieto ¿que no vez que estoy hablando con tu mamá?


 
No me lo sabía, y lo colocaré...


----------

